# Einstieg in Gentoo

## goover

hallo alle zusammen,

will mich hier im forum nur kurz anmelden und hoffe auf eine gute zeit. ob ich hier wirklich richtig bin, wird sich wohl schnell herausfinden. habe minimale erfahrungen mit linux(SuSE10.0) und dass scheint wohl nicht bei allen gentoo-geeks gut anzukommen. sträflicherweise gelang mir eine stage3-installation nicht wirklich, so das ich auf eine distri mit installer zurückgreifen wollte. beim ausprobieren von v-los scheiterte ich dann auch gleich am touchpad, dass nicht unterstützt wurde. ergibt es aus eurer sich überhaupt sinn, wenn ich mich an gentoo wage oder sollte ich mich erst anderweitig orientieren?

 Targa companion 811D 3200+ Notebook

 AMD64

 80GB

 512MB

 ATI Radeon 9700

 SuSE 10.0

----------

## dahane

Wenn du schritt für schritt der Anleitung folgst, sollte eigentlich nichts schiefgehen.

Geht doch was schief, kannst du hier einen Thread starten und um Hilfe bitten und wenn es nicht etwas ist, was wirklich sehr deutlich in den Dokus steht, dann wird man dir auch sehr gerne helfen.

Solltest du Lesefaul sein, oder wenig Durchhaltevermögen haben, würd ich dir eher zu SuSE/Ubuntu und co. raten, ansonsten solltest du gentoo ruhig mal ausprobieren  :Smile: 

----------

## saturday

 *goover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ergibt es aus eurer sich überhaupt sinn, wenn ich mich an gentoo wage oder sollte ich mich erst anderweitig orientieren?

 

Klar ist das sinnvoll! Ich hatte minimale Mandrake-Kenntnisse, und meine Installationen (auf verschiedenen Rechnern) klappten früher oder später immer.

Aber dahane hat schon geschrieben, was notwendig ist: Eigeninitiative und Durchhaltevermögen.

Welcome.  :Smile: 

----------

## ibert

gentoo zahlt sich aus  :Smile:  Meine kenntnisse von Linux waren auch auf Suse-configs beschränkt...und nun läuft auf all meinen Maschinen gentoo. Mein Laptop hat derzeit eine uptime von 

```
08:10:35 up 28 days, 13:17,  6 users,  load average: 0.60, 0.53, 0.52

```

... mit Suse hab ich das nie geschafft  :Smile: 

Mein Tipp für den Einstieg: Dieses Forum zu deiner Tageszeitung machen. 

ibert

----------

## Anarcho

 *ibert wrote:*   

> gentoo zahlt sich aus  Meine kenntnisse von Linux waren auch auf Suse-configs beschränkt...und nun läuft auf all meinen Maschinen gentoo. Mein Laptop hat derzeit eine uptime von 
> 
> ```
> 08:10:35 up 28 days, 13:17,  6 users,  load average: 0.60, 0.53, 0.52
> 
> ...

 

Und das ist noch garnichts   :Twisted Evil: 

 *ibert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein Tipp für den Einstieg: Dieses Forum zu deiner Tageszeitung machen. 

 

Nicht nur für den Einstieg!

BTW. 

Auch ich hatte nur rudimentäre SuSE Kenntnisse.

Und ich muss sagen: Es lohnt sich!

----------

## deejay

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nicht nur für den Einstieg!
> 
> BTW. 
> ...

 

Da hat er vollkommen Recht  :Smile: 

Lohnen tut sich das auf alle fälle. Habe damals mit Debian angefangen und andere Distris mal ausprobiert.

Aber musste immer wieder feststellen, das mir Gentoo einfach mehr liegt  :Wink:  Jedem das seine  :Smile: 

Probiers aus, dann wirst du es feststellen, und lernen wirst du mit Gentoo auch ne Menge ...  :Wink: 

Gruß

der dee

----------

## mrsteven

 *ibert wrote:*   

> Mein Laptop hat derzeit eine uptime von 
> 
> ```
> 08:10:35 up 28 days, 13:17,  6 users,  load average: 0.60, 0.53, 0.52
> ```
> ...

 

Und ich mach mir nen Kopf, weil mein Laptop während dem Update auf GCC-3.4 mal länger als 24h an war (weiß nicht, wie sehr die Dinger für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet sind)... Oder schummelt da jemand mit Suspend to Disk?  :Wink: 

----------

## goover

hallo leute,

vielen dank für die aufmunternden worte von euch. werde mich wohl in den nächsten tagen an die gentoo-installation wagen, aber vorher ist noch ein bischen einlesen angesagt. eine frage stellt sich für mich dennoch: installer oder nicht installer? wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist der lerneffekt ohne installer höher aber auch wesentlicher schwieriger und da bleibt dann auch noch die entscheidung, welche stage-installation.

----------

## deejay

Also die Installationsanleitung ist wirklich gut und sehr verständlich.

Damit solltest du es wohl hinbekommen. Stage 3 geht halt am schnellsten,

Stage 1 und 2 dauern bissel länger. Aber wenn das System dann erstmal fertig

ist, ist es umso schöner  :Smile: 

Installation dauert halt, im Gegensatz zu anderen Distris, länger,

aber dafür gibt es dann auch ein super System  :Smile: 

Gruß

der dee

----------

## Rüpel

stage3 reicht völlig aus. so viel mehr lernst du durch eine stage1/2 installation auch nicht. du musst halt nur wesentlich länger warten. auch der performance-gewinn ist nicht sooo dramatisch.

aber auch für eine stage3 installation solltest du dir einen langen tag einplanen. wenn man das zum ersten mal macht, braucht man schon ausdauer. hinterher ist es aber dann ein tolles gefühl.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Anarcho

Ich würde stage3 ohne installer empfehlen. 

Dabei lernst du ne Menge und wirst es dann IMHO im weiteren Betrieb einfacher haben.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ich persönlich würde dir von Gentoo abraten (zumindest im Moment). Wenn ich dich wäre würde ich erst einmal mit SuSE in die Linux Welt schnuppern (Kauf Version, nicht die Open Suse). Wenn du dann einmal die Unterschiede von Linux und Windows ausgemacht hast (z.B. bei Win wird eine CD einfach reingeschoben und man kann diese benutzen, bei Linux wirst du je nachdem die CD erst mounten müssen etc.) und wirklich tiefer gehen willst, kannst du immer noch zu Gentoo gehen.

Ich sehe Gentoo für einen Neuling einfach als problematisch an, weil man - wenn man nicht soviel Ahnunh hat - zuviel wissen muss. Unter Gentoo musste ich mich z.B erst mal eine Weile einlesen, bevor ich meine Logitech MX500 zum laufen gebracht habe. Die Maus an sich funktionierte sofort, aber wie kriegt man all die Zusatzbuttons zum laufen? Und so beispiele gibt es zuhauf.

Der Vorteil ist natürlich, dass du ein an deine Bedürfnisse angepasstes System erhältst. Aber sehr oft verzweifelst du an kleinigkeiten, weil du dann dort und dort was liest, dann merkst dass du dieses und jenes auch noch lesen musst und zum Schluss hast du 10 Dokumente und 5 Stunden Probieren hinter dir nur um einige Mousebuttons zum laufen zu bringen (jetzt etwas überspitzt dargestellt).

Ein weiterer Vorteil von SuSE ist, dass du alles auf einer DVD hast, du einfach wild drauf los installieren kannst und alles so abgestimmt ist, dass es auch funktioniert. Du wirst so viel mehr Erfolge haben und der Spass bleibt wesentlich länger erhalten.

Und wenn du dich dann fitter fühlst und nicht mehr nur grosse Fragezeichen über deinem Kopf schwirren wenn von automounter, /etc/fstab, eigener Kernel kompilieren etc. gesprochen wird, dann kannst du eine Partition freimachen und darauf Gentoo installieren. Der Vorteil ist, du kannst dann immer noch die SuSE Partitionen mounten um "nachzusehen" wie etwas bei SuSE gelöst wurde und das ist wiederum eine Hilfe.

Wie gesagt, das ist meine Meinung. Und wenn du trotzdem mit Gentoo anfängst ist das natürlich völlig okay. Immerhin bist du nun etwas vorgewarnt  :Very Happy: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Rüpel

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Aber sehr oft verzweifelst du an kleinigkeiten, weil du dann dort und dort was liest, dann merkst dass du dieses und jenes auch noch lesen musst und zum Schluss hast du 10 Dokumente und 5 Stunden Probieren hinter dir nur um einige Mousebuttons zum laufen zu bringen (jetzt etwas überspitzt dargestellt).

 

Das ist überhaupt nicht überspitzt. An diesem Punkt waren wir alle schon.

----------

## ibert

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und ich mach mir nen Kopf, weil mein Laptop während dem Update auf GCC-3.4 mal länger als 24h an war (weiß nicht, wie sehr die Dinger für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet sind)... Oder schummelt da jemand mit Suspend to Disk? 

 

Nunja - nicht direkt suspend to disk aber apm to ram. Aber genau das drückt noch mehr die Stabilität von meinem jetzigen gentoosys aus. Hatte bisher kein System (egal ob win bruha, suse od Mandrake) dass es über so lange zeit überlebt hat, täglich mehrmals "lid auf lid zu lid auf lid zu".... zu "ertragen" ohne das X abwinkt....

Und was gibt es schöneres als zu wissen (nicht zu hoffen) dass, man nach Aufklappen des lid nur 2 Sekunden Warten muß, und der Desktop ist verfügbar?

ibert

----------

## buthus

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Ich persönlich würde dir von Gentoo abraten (zumindest im Moment). Wenn ich dich wäre würde ich erst einmal mit SuSE in die Linux Welt schnuppern (Kauf Version, nicht die Open Suse). Wenn du dann einmal die Unterschiede von Linux und Windows ausgemacht hast (z.B. bei Win wird eine CD einfach reingeschoben und man kann diese benutzen, bei Linux wirst du je nachdem die CD erst mounten müssen etc.) und wirklich tiefer gehen willst, kannst du immer noch zu Gentoo gehen.
> 
> Ich sehe Gentoo für einen Neuling einfach als problematisch an, weil man - wenn man nicht soviel Ahnunh hat - zuviel wissen muss. Unter Gentoo musste ich mich z.B erst mal eine Weile einlesen, bevor ich meine Logitech MX500 zum laufen gebracht habe. Die Maus an sich funktionierte sofort, aber wie kriegt man all die Zusatzbuttons zum laufen? Und so beispiele gibt es zuhauf.
> 
> Der Vorteil ist natürlich, dass du ein an deine Bedürfnisse angepasstes System erhältst. Aber sehr oft verzweifelst du an kleinigkeiten, weil du dann dort und dort was liest, dann merkst dass du dieses und jenes auch noch lesen musst und zum Schluss hast du 10 Dokumente und 5 Stunden Probieren hinter dir nur um einige Mousebuttons zum laufen zu bringen (jetzt etwas überspitzt dargestellt).
> ...

 

einerseits hast du vollkommen recht, aber andererseits, hab ich mit fedora angefangen und die probleme beim umstieg auf gentoo hatte ich trotzdem, da die "kompletten" systeme wie suse oder fedora etc. ja alles für einen machen. bei der gentoo installation habe ich dann auch noch vieles dazu gelernt ( bzw. lernen müssen ) daher würde ich behaupten eine andere distri vorher zu benutzen macht nur mit einschränkungen sinn. mit der anleitung eine stage 3 installation zu bauen und dann nachher noch ein ein wm zu emergen sollte erstmal kein problem sein. die kleinigkeiten wie xorg anpassen und die von dir geschilderten probleme hast du nach wie vor, ob mit oder ohne linux kentnissen. daher wäre mein tipp auch: anleitung ausdrucken, viel zeit und nerven sammeln und dann in ruhe an die installation gehen.dazu kommt noch der sehr gute vorrat an anleitungen, zB nur bei google eingeben "drucker gentoo howto" und schon kommt eine schritt für schritt anleitung. und so ist das bei fast allem. ist jedenfalls meine erfahrung...

----------

## ro

alleine wegen der community hier zahlt es sich aus  :Wink: 

ich hatte vor gentoo auch mittelmäßige kenntnisse, aber ich muss sagen, mittlerweile traue ich mir zu sagen, dass ich mich wirklich gut auskenne, das ist vor allem dieser wunderbaren distribution zu verdanken!

----------

## AntonWert

Habe selbst  mehr als einen stage1 Rechner am laufen, und musste vor einigen Tagen erstaunterweise feststellen, dass im offiziellen Handbook gar kein stage1 und stage2 aufgeführt sind... *grrr*

Scheint für viele doch nicht so einfach gewesen zu sein.

----------

## Mr.Zylinder

also ich kann dir  auch nur dazu raten es nochmal mit gentoo zu probieren. ich hab selbst ohne jegliche linuxkenntnisse angefangen! ich hab mir einfach das handbuch ausgedruckt und nach der anleitung installiert. gut, es hat dann doch n woche gedauert bis ich kde starten konnte aber irgendwie war es mir wert.

jetzt läuft es schon seit ein paar wochen bei mir und ich muss sagen, dass ich doch schon so einiges über linux gelernt habe - mit sicherheit mehr, als wenn ich suse oder so genommen hätte.

also - dranbleiben!

----------

## Lenz

Bei mir ist damals die erste Installation auch schief gegangen und ich bin nochmal für ein paar Wochen zurückgewechselt, ums dann beim 2. Anlauf zu schaffen.

----------

## Xairo

moin,

als ich zum 1. gentoo installiert habe hatte ich auch nur linux grundkentnisse aber die installation hat zwar gedauert aber hat beim 1. mal geklappt.

Die AMD64 unterstüzung ist auch super also ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine probleme

dann sag ich schonmal willkommen in der Gentoo Community   :Very Happy: 

mfg X

----------

## Sourcecode

 *ro wrote:*   

> alleine wegen der community hier zahlt es sich aus 
> 
> 

 

Ist die Beste/Freundlichste/Kompetenteste Linux Community die ich kenne *zustimm*.

Die Frage "ob es sich lohnt" muss jeder für sich selber stellen.

Um dir diese Frage zu beantworten frag dich selbst :

Was will ich von meiner Distri?

Was erwarte ich von ihr?

Was will ich damit machen?

Dann kann man weiter schauen.

Darum versteh ich auch die ganzen "Ja" Schreier hier nicht.... Gentoo ist nicht für alles und jeden die Beste Lösung ( und schon garnicht für nen Anfänger der sich anscheinend im Unklaren ist was er will (Impliziere ich aus der Frage "Lohnt sich das für mich?").

Dazu muss man sagen, das die Gentoo Installation um einiges länger dauert als Die ganzen Binary Distris, weil eben alles "From Scratch" Kompilliert wird.... da fragst du dich als Neuer wohl "Was soll das? Gibt doch Binarys!?" Das sind fragen die du dir erstmal beantworten solltest... bevor du dich an Gentoo ranwagst, ansonsten hast du hinterher nur nen Rießen Frustfaktor.

Dazu kann ich dir noch das hier Empfehlen -> http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?select_lang=true

Ob sich diese Distri lohnt?  Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, Jede Distri hat ihre Vorteil und Nachteile, ihre Ecken und Kanten, aber auch alle haben ihre Guten Seiten.

Du hast die Qual der Wahl.

Und lass dich von den "Baeh Suse Schreiern" nicht abschrecken... das sind zum großteil Menschen die nicht wissen wovon sie reden und halt "im Buh Strom" mitschwimmen wollen.... Ich finde Suse ist eine Feine Distri die man Gut einsetzen kann (auch wenn ich sie persönlich nicht nutze, weil ich sie mit vielen Punkten nicht für mich vereinbaren kann).

Jede Distri hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung, und Suse ist genauso Gut oder Schlecht wie jede andere Distri.

Es ist ganz egal was andere von deiner Distri halten, Haupsache du kommst mit ihr zurecht und sie Erfüllt deine Ansprüche, das ist alles worums geht!

Es gab dazu mal ein passendes Zitat : 

Wenn sich Linuxler und Windowsler schon die ganze Zeit zerfleischen, WARUM müssen manche Linuxler das auchnoch gegenseitig zelebrieren? *vogelzeig*

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hallo goover,

ich begrüße Dich auch recht herzlich bei w³.forums.gentoo.org. Ich finde es gut das du Dich mit Gentoo beschäftigen willst.

Du bist hier gut aufgehoben und alle versuchen Dir bei deinen Fragen zu helfen.

Ich komme auch von Suse (das erste mal mit 7.3 und dann bis 9.3) aber das hätte ich mir auch sparen können.

Wenn ich nur schon früher von Gentoo erfahren hätte...

Ich habe exakt 3 Anläufe gebraucht bis ich Gentoo ohne Probleme am laufen hatte... das hat aber auch einen Grund ->

leider hatte ich mich durch meine vermeindlichen Suse Linux Kenntnisse dazu hinreißen lassen Gentoo ohne Doku

installieren zu wollen. Beim dritten Anlauf habe ich mir die Doku durchgelesen --auch die Zusatzdokus wie z.B. Portage, USE-Flags aso.-- und dann mit der Doku auf dem Tisch Gentoo Schritt für Schritt gebaut und siehe da es funltionierte ohne nennenswerte Probleme.

Erst bei der Installation auf meinem Notebook hatte ich ein wenig zu kämpfen. Mir wurde hier aber sehr geholfen da es

immer jemand gibt, der auch ganau das gleiche Problem hatte.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass mit Gentoo und bleib am Ball  :Very Happy: .

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Anarcho

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Hallo goover,
> 
> ich begrüße Dich auch recht herzlich bei w³.forums.gentoo.org.

 

Ich will ja hier kein Erbsenzähler sein, aber bevor einer denkt die Seite wäre down: www.forums.gentoo.org gibt es nicht.

Da ist wohl das coole w³ nach hinten losgegangen...

----------

## nic0000

Welcome goover.

Ich halte es kurz (für mich eher selten)

1)

Was willst du mit dem Computer machen?

2)

Spielt Zeit für dich eine Rolle?

3)

Kannst du aus vielen und zum Teil veralteten bzw. wiedersprüchlichen Quellen die nötigen Informationen aussieben?

zu 1)

Gentoo bedeutet einen tiefen Einblick in die Betriebsystemwelt. Bestimmt ganz toll, aber nicht für jeden relevant.

Unglaublich Zeitaufwendig. Für den Einsteiger stelle ich mir das eher frustrierend vor.

zu 2)

Hier macht keiner etwas für dich. Keine Assistenten, alles wird Compiliert. Es gibt in Linux dir Freiheit zu entscheiden wie und was man will, aber auch die Last es selbst einrichten zu müssen. Suse, Mandriva, ich glaube auch Kurbuntu nehmen einen viel mehr ab. Bei gentoo ist alles Handarbeit.

zu 3) 

Die Basisinstallation ist sehr gut beschrieben und selbst für einen Linux Neuling zu bewältigen. Aber alles was darüber hinausgeht ist z.T. aufwendiges Suchen nach Lösungen. Das bringt selbst mich oft genug an den Rand.

Ich kann dir Gentoo empfehlen wenn du dir bewusst bist das es so fast der härteste Weg ist. Anderseits ist er auch der kürzeste. Du kannst aber nicht damit rechnen das wir ihn für dich gehen werden - du kommst also um die viele Arbeit nicht herrum.

Wenn du es lieber ruhig angehen willst, dann guck dir lieber Suse (wie von Stigmata empfohlen) oder kurbuntu an.

Die beste Lösung ist meiner Meinung nach sich von jemanden mit guten Linux Kenntnissen alles ersteinmal live zeigen und erklären zu lassen.

----------

## ibert

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und lass dich von den "Baeh Suse Schreiern" nicht abschrecken... das sind zum großteil Menschen die nicht wissen wovon sie reden und halt "im Buh Strom" mitschwimmen wollen.... Ich finde Suse ist eine Feine Distri die man Gut einsetzen kann (auch wenn ich sie persönlich nicht nutze, weil ich sie mit vielen Punkten nicht für mich vereinbaren kann).
> 
> 

 

Keine Frage funktionert bei Suse so einiges Out of the box. Aber bis man den Feinschliff hat vergeht auch ein Weilchen (gerade als noob) und ist man fertig mit dem schnick-schnack, kommt obligatorisch ein neues relaese (was ja an sich auch eine feine Sache ist). Nur hatte ich sowohl bei Mandrake als auch bei Suse immer große schwierigkeiten ein Upgrade (abseits der laufenden notwendigen aktualisierungen) hinzubekommen. Und genau das war für mich eigentlich der auschlaggebende Punkt für gentoo: keine neuen releases im laufenden Betrieb, sondern permamentes up to date halten (und eben nicht nur Sicherheitsupdates oder bugfixes, sondern das System von Beginn an wachsen sehen).

Natürlich ist diese Argumentation rekursiv, aber hätte ich besser durchgeblickt, wären die Updates (9.0 auf 9.1 auf 9.2) auch besser verlaufen. Aber eben durch das "vorkauen" kannte ich mich nicht besser aus und war nur noch am verzweifeln.

----------

## goover

ok. alles für und wider ergibt einen sinn, läßt mich jedoch auf der stelle treten. bei derartig viel zuspruch komme ich für mich nicht umhin, gentoo auf meine platte zu bannen. ich danke euch allen für die vielen denkanstösse und werde mich jetzt einfach mal an die installation machen. werde in den nächsten tagen berichten.

bis dahin alles gute 

goover

----------

## pommespaula

Viel Erfolg es lohnt sich!!!!

Vorallen Dingen dieses Forum. Ohne wäre ich die letzte Woche wohl verzweifelt.

Danke an den super Support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------

## Sourcecode

 *pommespaula wrote:*   

> Viel Erfolg es lohnt sich!!!!
> 
> Vorallen Dingen dieses Forum. Ohne wäre ich die letzte Woche wohl verzweifelt.
> 
> Danke an den super Support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

 

einseinself? einseinself!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *goover wrote:*   

> ok. alles für und wider ergibt einen sinn, läßt mich jedoch auf der stelle treten. bei derartig viel zuspruch komme ich für mich nicht umhin, gentoo auf meine platte zu bannen. ich danke euch allen für die vielen denkanstösse und werde mich jetzt einfach mal an die installation machen. werde in den nächsten tagen berichten.

 

Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg, viel Spaß und viel Lerneffekt! Trau Dich ruhig, hier im Forum zu fragen, wenn Du ein Problem hast, aber schau auch vorher nach, ob sich nicht auch über die Suchfunktion eine Lösung finden lässt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

mir wurder hier auch immer geholfen..das hier ist echt genau das richtige für dich..viel erfolg  :Wink: 

----------

## BlackHell

Ich hab mit SuSE 5.3 angenfangen. Zwischendurch Red-Hat probiert, Mandrake, Fedora, OpenSuSE, Debian, Ubuntu, Knoppix, Icepack-Linux, Slackware, Mandriva, Gentoo.

Momentan bin ich bei Gentoo wieder dabei es zu installieren, weil ich meinen Rechner komplett neu aufbaue, nachdem eine HDD einen Headcrash hatte.

Mein Tip also für alle Anfänger:

Nehmt euch ruhig erstmal eine Distribution, die euch einiges an arbeit abnimmt, weil sie sich leichter installieren lässt. Aber achtet dort schon darauf, was alles abgefragt wird und wie verschiedene Komponenten unter Linux erkannt und bezeichnet werden. Das hilft sich über sein System klar zu werden.

Es wird viel Zeit und Energie kosten, bis man die Distribution gefunden hat, mit der man sich gerne auseinandersetzt und auch gerne arbeitet.

Und nehmt euch viel Zeit um euch über die Größe der Verzeichnisse bzw Partitionen klar zu werden. Nichts ist schlimmer, als plötzlich in einem wichtigen Verzeichnis zu wenig Platz zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

BlackHell

----------

## slick

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier  :Wink: 

 *slick @ https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1498046.html#1498046 wrote:*   

> Generell würde ich nicht zu SuSE raten. Es ist abhängig von der Motivation des Nutzers:
> 
> 1. Ich will einen einfachen, simplen Umstieg auf Linux -> SuSE
> 
> 2. Ich will Linux verstehen und dabei vieles über Linux lernen -> Gentoo, LinuxFromScratch
> ...

 

Thread verschoben nach Diskussion, da ich den Thread eher als Diskussion anstatt Support sehe

----------

## Treborius

fehlpost, sry   :Embarassed: 

----------

